# Ευθύνεται η εξέλιξη για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης;



## unique (Apr 18, 2011)

Ο άνθρωπος είναι ον κοινωνικό και επειδή η επιβίωση του συνόλου εξαρτάται από την ομοιογένεια στην πίστη των μυθιστοριών που έχουν επικρατήσει σε μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα, τείνει να σχηματίζει κοινές πεποιθήσεις για ιστορικά κ.λπ. θέματα (πολλές φορές χωρίς σοβαρή τεκμηρίωση), να ασπάζεται κοινές θρησκευτικές ή άλλου είδους δοξασίες και να διατηρεί έθιμα που ενώ φαινομενικά είναι άχρηστα και παράλογα εν τούτοις βελτιώνουν την συνοχή της κοινωνίας, και τονίζουν την διαφορετικότητα της από τις «εχθρικές γειτονικές πληθυσμιακές ομάδες» και συνεπώς αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες επιβίωσης τόσο σε περίπτωση κινδύνου, όσο και στην αντιμετώπιση των καθημερινών προβλημάτων. Οι πρωταρχικές ομάδες οι οποίες δεν περιείχαν άτομα με καταγεγραμμένες αυτές τις ιδιότητες στο γονιδίωμα τους απλά δεν επιβίωσαν, ενώ αντίθετα, επιβίωσαν μέσω φυσικής επιλογής αυτές που είχαν τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό τέτοιων ατόμων. Εξυπακούεται ότι υπάρχει ένας μικρός στατιστικά αριθμός ατόμων που αποκλίνει από τον κανόνα. Τα άτομα αυτά διαθέτουν την ικανότητα ουσιαστικής κριτικής του συστήματος και συνεπώς της ανάπτυξης νέων θέσεων η ύπαρξη των οποίων κάνει δυνατή την έννοια της προόδου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Η κριτική σκέψη είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της εξέλιξης. Η συνοχή είναι απαραίτητη για την κοινωνία, ταυτίζονται οι δύο έννοιες, αλλά η συνοχή δεν εξασφαλίζεται για πολύ πάνω σε σαθρές πλατφόρμες. Όταν ο μύθος δεν εξυπηρετεί αλλά γίνεται τροχοπέδη, ή προσαρμόζεται ο μύθος ή απορρίπτεται. Ή κατατροπώνεται το σύνολο αυτής της κοινωνίας από τη διπλανή της που δεν έχει ίδιες τροχοπέδες. Υποθέτω.


----------



## unique (Apr 19, 2011)

Ωστόσο θα πρέπει να δοθεί μια πειστική εξήγηση για την ύπαρξη ενός σημαντικού πληθυσμιακού δείγματος που πιστεύει στις προλήψεις, στη βασκανία, στα θαύματα, στο θεό των Ελλήνων (στο ότι ο θεός άλλαξε γνώμη και τώρα ο ελληνικός λαός είναι ο περιούσιος), στην καταγωγή μας κατ' ευθείαν από τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους, στο κλασσικά ελληνικό φαινόμενα ότι για όλα φταίνε οι Φράγκοι, ότι το Βυζάντιο ήταν ελληνική αυτοκρατορία, ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η ωραιότερη χώρα του κόσμου, ότι η ορθοδοξία είναι η μόνη αληθινή πίστη και ότι οι υπόλοιπες θρησκείες είναι αιρέσεις, ότι με μια πίτα-τάμα βρίσκεις ό, τι έχασες, ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η καλύτερη απ' όλες και ότι το ελληνικό αλφάβητο είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση (όπως άλλωστε και οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει εφευρεθεί), τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ τώρα ... Όλα τούτα είναι διαχρονικά και παρότι δεν έχουν κάποια λογική βάση δεν προσαρμόζονται ούτε καταρρίπτονται. Μεγάλο ποσοστό επιστημόνων τα πιστεύει. Πολλά από αυτά υπάρχουν επειδή μας προσδιορίζουν σε αντιδιαστολή με τους "άλλους" και εξυπηρετούν τη συνοχή του έθνους. Οι παλιοί μύθοι αντικαταστάθηκαν από σύγχρονους, εκσυγχρονίστηκαν, δεν καταργήθηκαν. Απλά ο σαμάνος πέταξε τα φτερά του και φόρεσε μαύρη ρόμπα. Μερικά πράγματα (όπως τα φυλακτά) δεν άλλαξαν καθόλου. Αντιλαμβάνεται βέβαια κανείς ότι οι φορείς αυτών των απόψεων πάσχουν από έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Τους λόγους ύπαρξης αυτού του παράλογου ελλείμματος προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω παραπάνω. Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία κι άλλες ερμηνείες!


----------



## rogne (Apr 19, 2011)

Δεν βλέπω τι σχέση έχουν φαινόμενα όπως οι θρησκευτικές δοξασίες ή οι εθνικιστικοί μύθοι με την εξέλιξη. Από την άλλη, είναι βέβαιο ότι ούτε η κοινωνική συνοχή πάνω σε σαθρές πλατφόρμες (όπως το θέτει ο nickel) έχει ορισμένο προσδόκιμο ζωής: μπορεί να τραβήξει για αιώνες ή να διαλυθεί πολύ σύντομα. Γενικώς, η ανθρώπινη ιστορία (ή εξέλιξη) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είναι καμιά αέναη πρόοδος της Λογικής, ούτε όμως καμιά αέναη πρόοδος του Παραλόγου - και η ελληνική περίπτωση δεν έχει τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο ως προς αυτό. Άλλα είναι τα καθοριστικά διλήμματα, νομίζω, όχι η πάλη Λογικής-Παραλόγου. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι οι "κοινωνίες" φορείς του Παραλόγου και τα "άτομα" φορείς της Λογικής: παραείναι ιδεαλιστικό ένα τέτοιο σχήμα, όχι;


----------



## unique (Apr 19, 2011)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επιβιώνουν και να αφήνουν περισσότερους απογόνους τα άτομα που διαθέτουν κριτική σκέψη (γενικά δεν μιλάω για τη σημερινή εποχή, αλλά διαχρονικά, από τους πρώτους ανθρώπους). Αυτό νομίζω είναι αυταπόδεικτο. Ωστόσο όπως φαίνεται από τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Αυτό που εξηγεί την επιτυχία του ανθρώπινου είδους είναι ακριβώς η ανωτερότητα του εγκεφάλου του ως προς τα ζώα. Το βάρος και η πολυπλοκότητά του εξακολουθούσε να αυξάνεται για εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχει εδώ μια αντίφαση που απαιτεί εξήγηση. Ο οβολός σας είναι πολύτιμος!


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2011)

Το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης είναι έλλειμμα κοινωνίας που να ανέχεται την κριτική πράξη. Είναι κοινωνική ιστορία, όχι γονιδίωμα. Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι για τη γονιδιακή ερμηνεία της ιστορίας δεν χρειάζεται να ανατρέξουμε στον αυστραλοπίθηκο. Πολύ πιο σχετικό μου φαίνεται αυτό.


----------



## Irini (Apr 20, 2011)

(Υποθέτω ότι εδώ το "κριτική σκέψη" δεν έχει σχέση με την εγγενή ικανότητα του ανθρώπου, από μια ηλικία και πέρα, να αναγνωρίζει τις σχέσεις αίτιου-αιτιατού και, από μια άλλη ηλικία και πέρα, να αφομοιώνει αφηρημένες έννοιες κλπ κλπ ή και γενικότερα με την γνωστική ψυχολογία ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Υποθέτω ότι με το "κριτική σκέψη" εννοούμε εδώ ότι όχι μόνο έχει κάποιος την δυνατότητα να κρίνει, αλλά το κάνει μετά από ενδελεχή, προσεκτική και αντικειμενική εξέταση όλων των παραμέτρων). 
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτήν την λογική είναι αδύνατον να εκπαιδεύσουμε την μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των νέων ούτως ώστε να αναπτύξουν αυτού του είδους την κριτική σκέψη γιατί αυτό είναι γενετικά προκαθορισμένο και μόνο λίγοι εκλεκτοί, ανεξάρτητα ίσως κι από την εκπαίδευση (εφόσον είναι γενετικό) την κατέχουν.


----------



## unique (Apr 20, 2011)

Irini ακριβώς αυτό (ή περίπου αυτό) εννοώ. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πανέξυπνοι φίλοι μου με έδρα στο πολυτεχνείο έχουν απίστευτα κολλήματα (μιλάνε για περιούσιο λαό και άλλα παρεμφερή). Αυτού του είδους η κριτική σκέψη είναι έμφυτη, δεν διδάσκεται. Ακόμη και σε χώρες που διαθέτουν εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα που είναι προσανατολισμένα στην ανάπτυξη κριτικής σκέψης το πρόβλημα παραμένει και συνίσταται στο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού δεν μπορεί να αποτινάξει τις επικρατούσες μυθοπλασίες τις εκάστοτε κοινωνίας. Αυτό γίνεται αντιληπτό και από την τεράστια συνοχή που υπάρχει στις απόψεις του πληθυσμού κάθε χώρας. Δεν χρειάζεται βέβαια να αναφέρω εδώ ότι αυτές οι μυθοπλασίες διαφέρουν από χώρα σε χώρα. Υπάρχουν για παράδειγμα θρησκείες που σου επιβάλλουν την ιδέα ότι η έννοια του εαυτού, της ανεξάρτητης προσωπικότητας είναι ανύπαρκτη και ότι πρέπει να αναλώσεις τη ζωή σου σε ασκήσεις μέχρι να αντιληφτείς ότι πράγματι δεν υπάρχεις ως irini. Έτσι παύεις να ζεις ως κανονικός άνθρωπος μέχρι το θάνατό σου. Μόνο έτσι δεν θα ξαναεπιστρέψεις στη γη. Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που σου λένε είναι ότι ο ορθός τρόπος ζωής είναι η μη ζωή. Αυτές τις ιδέες ακολουθούνε σήμερα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται το απλούστερο των πραγμάτων: Το νόημα της ζωής είναι η ίδια η ζωή, η ύπαρξη του έμβιου όντος. Η ζωή υπάρχει για να υπάρχει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2011)

Αν με το «έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης» εννοούμε το να πιστεύει κανείς σε διάφορες μυθοπλασίες, σε άνωθεν εντολές, στην ανωτερότητα του (ελληνικού, π.χ.) ΔΝΑ () κτλ, νομίζω ότι στην ουσία δεν πρόκειται περί εγγενούς αδυναμίας, αλλά περί εθελοτυφλίας. Είναι ευκολότερο να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ο εκλεκτός αλλά οι κακοί «άλλοι» σε εμποδίζουν να πάρεις αυτά που σου αξίζουν, παρά να αντιμετωπίσεις την πραγματικότητα, να παραδεχτείς ότι κι εσύ έχεις ελαττώματα, και να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι συχνά οι προσωπικές σου επιλογές είναι αυτές που σε έχουν οδηγήσει εκεί που είσαι - εσένα, και την κοινωνία στην οποία ζεις. 

Προσφέρει ένα είδος ασφάλειας στον άνθρωπο να πιστεύει ότι κάποιος ανώτερος τον προστατεύει (ξεμάτιασμα), ότι είναι ο καλύτερος (εκείνος τα έχει εφεύρει όλα), ότι θα επιζεί εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων (περιούσιος λαός). Απαλλάσσεται κατά κάποιο τρόπο από το υπαρξιακό του άγχος, το άγχος του να ξέρει ότι η ζωή του καθορίζεται από τις επιλογές του, και ότι σε γενικές γραμμές, με την εξαίρεση εξωγενών προβλημάτων, όπως φυσικών καταστροφών κ.ο.κ., ο ίδιος ευθύνεται για την εξέλιξη της ζωής του. 

Καμιά φορά, ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που είναι θρησκόληπτοι, όπως κι αν το εννοούμε αυτό, γιατί το έχουν λύσει το υπαρξιακό τους πρόβλημα. Αφήνουν την ευθύνη του εαυτού τους στα χέρια άλλου, και ξεμπερδεύουν με ένα «είναι θέλημα θεού». Ούτε «ποιος είμαι», «πού πάω», «γιατί είναι έτσι η ζωή;», «τι να κάνω για να γίνει καλύτερη» και άλλες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες.


----------



## unique (Apr 20, 2011)

Τώρα μίλησες περί εθελοτυφλίας και με μπέρδεψες! πού να την κατατάξει κανείς; πώς σχετίζεται με την "κρίση"; Ωστόσο είναι φανερό ότι δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Ο βουδιστής που δέχεται τα παραπάνω, ότι δηλαδή η σωτηρία της ζωής συμπίπτει με την εξαφάνισή της από προσώπου γης (Βουδισμός Μαχαγιάννα) δεν εθελοτυφλεί. Ωστόσο εθελοτυφλούν συνήθως αυτοί που έχουν κάποιο λόγο (σκέπτομαι φωναχτά). Αν δηλαδή κάποιος κλέβει και παρόλο που το γνωρίζεις το αποσιωπάς επειδή είναι φίλος και καλό παιδί, ή συγγενής ή σου δίνει και 'σένα μερίδιο με πλάγιο τρόπο (βλ. κομματικά οφέλη κλπ.) μπορεί να κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά μέσα σου παραδέχεσαι την πραγματικότητα. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε άτομα που δεν είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθούν αν αυτό που τους σερβίρουν ισχύει ή όχι. Το κριτήριο στο οποίο βασίζονται είναι συνήθως η γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας, ή της ομάδας στην οποία εντάσσονται και μέσω της οποίας προσδιορίζουν την ταυτότητά τους σε αντιδιαστολή με άλλες ομάδες. Όσο για την πίστη, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η πίστη σου δίνει ελπίδα, και (παρόλο που δεν είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό) βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα αφού δρα κατά κάποιο τρόπο ως placebo.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2011)

unique said:


> Όσο για την πίστη, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η πίστη σου δίνει ελπίδα, και (παρόλο που δεν είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό) βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα αφού δρα κατά κάποιο τρόπο ως placebo.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι συμφωνείς; :) Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται, αλλά δεν το είπα για καλό. 

Όσο το αν κάποιος είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθεί αν αυτό που του σερβίρουν ισχύει ή όχι, αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα: δεν είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί αν ισχύει, αλλά δεν θέλει. Θυμάμαι π.χ. συζήτηση που είχα με ένα παιδί γύρω στα 23, φοιτητή, και όταν του εξήγησα ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν έχει πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια λέξεις κ.ο.κ., μου απάντησε «ναι, αλλά εμένα έτσι μου αρέσει, και αυτό θα πιστεύω».

Η άποψή μου είναι λοιπόν ότι το να μην αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς τους διάφορους μύθους που προαναφέρθηκαν είναι επιλογή, όχι αδυναμία.

Και να προσθέσω και κάτι σε σχέση με αυτό:


unique said:


> Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε άτομα που δεν είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθούν αν αυτό που τους σερβίρουν ισχύει ή όχι.


Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν είναι σε θέση να ξεχωρίσουν το σωστό από το λάθος, αλλά ότι επιλέγουν την άλφα ή τη βήτα άποψη, γιατί αυτή τους κάνει να αισθάνονται μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια στον κόσμο στον οποίο βρίσκονται. Σήμερα, που γνώση κάθε είδους βρίσκεται στα πόδια μας, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ψάξει να βρει αν υπάρχει αντίλογος. Δεν θέλει, αυτό μάλιστα.

Και να διευκρινίσω: αναφέρομαι πάντα σε ανθρώπους των δυτικού τύπου κοινωνιών, διότι όταν κανείς δεν έχει πρόσβαση στη γνώση, τότε είναι εύκολο να πιστέψει ότι ο κεραυνός είναι ο Μεγάλος Μανιτού, και όχι ηλεκτρική εκκένωση.


----------



## unique (Apr 20, 2011)

Η πίστη όντως βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, πρόκειται για μια βασική εγκεφαλική λειτουργία που σχετίζεται με την παραγωγή αντισωμάτων. Ωστόσο δεν έχει σχέση το τι πιστεύεις. Όσο για την εθελοτυφλία πήγαινε να πεις σ' αυτούς που επισκέπτονται τα σκηνώματα των αγίων ότι είναι απλά πτώματα και τότε θα αντιληφτείς αμέσως αν εθελοτυφλούν ή όχι.


----------



## Philip (Apr 21, 2011)

unique said:


> Η πίστη όντως βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, πρόκειται για μια βασική εγκεφαλική λειτουργία που σχετίζεται με την παραγωγή αντισωμάτων. Ωστόσο δεν έχει σχέση το τι πιστεύεις.



Αυτό δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πού είναι τεκμηριωμένο, γιατί δεν έχω δει επιστημονική υποστήριξη για τη θεωρία αυτή.

Άλλωστε με μπερδεύει η δεύτερη πρόταση. Το να πιστεύω στο Θεό βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημά μου. Το να μην πιστεύω (= να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει) το ίδιο. Το να πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει, μπορεί όμως και να μην υπάρχει, το ίδιο. Υπό ποιες συνθήκες δεν βελτιώνεται το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημά μου;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 21, 2011)

unique said:


> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επιβιώνουν και να αφήνουν περισσότερους απογόνους τα άτομα που διαθέτουν κριτική σκέψη (γενικά δεν μιλάω για τη σημερινή εποχή, αλλά διαχρονικά, από τους πρώτους ανθρώπους). Αυτό νομίζω είναι αυταπόδεικτο. Ωστόσο όπως φαίνεται από τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Αυτό που εξηγεί την επιτυχία του ανθρώπινου είδους είναι ακριβώς η ανωτερότητα του εγκεφάλου του ως προς τα ζώα. Το βάρος και η πολυπλοκότητά του εξακολουθούσε να αυξάνεται για εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχει εδώ μια αντίφαση που απαιτεί εξήγηση. Ο οβολός σας είναι πολύτιμος!



Καλησπέρα! Εγώ αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς ορίζουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση την κριτική σκέψη. Γιατί στην περίπτωση των πρώτων ανθρώπων -όπου η επιβίωση κρινόταν από τη δημιουργική σκέψη (χμμ... λες να μπορώ να σκάψω με κάτι μυτερό και όχι με τα χέρια; ) και από την αλληλεγγύη της ομάδας (χμμ... ας δώσουμε φαΐ στην έγκυο και στο γέρο που δεν μπορούν να κυνηγήσουν) και όπου οι δοξασίες μάλλον συνεισέφεραν στην επιβίωση ως τρόπος μεταφοράς πληροφοριών από τη μία γενιά στην άλλη (μη φάτε αυτό το μανιτάρι, το έχει κατουρήσει ο μεγάλος Μανιτού και είναι δηλητηριώδες )- όταν λες ότι η κριτική σκέψη ήταν προϋπόθεση για την επιβίωση μάλλον εννοείς την ικανότητα του ανθρώπου για παρατήρηση, αφηρημένη σκέψη, πειραματισμό και δημιουργία, ακριβώς δηλαδή την ανωτερότητα του εγκεφάλου του από τα ζώα.

Από κει και πέρα μιλάμε για πρόοδο, εξέλιξη ή πισωγύρισμα σε επίπεδο κοινωνιών ή και σε ταξικό επίπεδο. Εκεί ναι, να μιλήσουμε για κριτική σκέψη. Αλλά ανοίγουμε πολύ μα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Ας δεχτούμε ότι η κριτική σκέψη είναι, με απλά λόγια, να μη δέχεσαι αβίαστα αυτό που σου σερβίρουν. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι διττό: η έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης αφορά γονιδιακά χαρακτηριστικά (όπως λες ότι μέσω της φυσικής επιλογής επικράτησαν οι άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν, με μια μειοψηφία αυτών που αμφισβητούν), ή είναι θέμα κοινωνικών παραγόντων; Και επίσης, να δούμε την έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης σε ατομικό επίπεδο, με τη λογική ότι λίγοι επαΐοντες μπορούν να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο (πχ. επιστήμονες και εφευρέτες, φιλόσοφοι ή πολιτικοί αρχηγοί), ή σε επίπεδο κοινωνίας, όπου η έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης αποτελεί τροχοπέδη για τη συνολική πρόοδο της ανθρωπότητας;

Η θρησκεία -ως κοσμική εξουσία-και οι δοξασίες -που είναι η προβολή της θρησκείας και της αμάθειας- είναι κατεξοχήν παράδειγμα έλλειψης κριτικής σκέψης. Οι περισσότερες θρησκείες επιβάλλουν την αρχή του "κάτσε στ' αυγά σου γιατί σε αυτήν την κάστα/θέση/γωνίτσα του κόσμου γεννήθηκες, ήταν θέλημα θεού και στην άλλη ζωή θα δικαιωθείς" Στο όνομα της πίστης έχουν γίνει οι περισσότεροι πόλεμοι. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα τροχοπέδης.

Η σφαίρα της πολιτικής και της οικονομίας κι αν μας παρέχει παραδείγματα έλλειψης κριτικής σκέψης. Πού να πρωτοξεκινήσεις. Που σου πασάρουν τον καρκίνο, σε ψεκάζουν, σε σκοτώνουν, σε βομβαρδίζουν, σε απομυζούν για να τα δίνουν σε αυτούς που στα κάνουν όλα αυτά, αλλά βγαίνουν οι μάγοι spin doctors και τα καλύπτουν όλα. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα κατευθυνόμενης άμβλυνσης της κριτικής σκέψης. 

Τι φταίει; Οι κοινωνικοί παράγοντες; Η προπαγάνδα, η τηλεόραση, η αμάθεια, το κοινωνικό σύστημα; Ή η τάση του ανθρώπου να άγεται και να φέρεται; Γονιδιακά είμαστε χωρισμένοι σε πρόβατα που καταπίνουν αμάσητα ότι τους σερβίρουν οι λύκοι και σε ρέμπελα μαύρα πρόβατα; Ή είναι θέμα παιδείας και πρόσβασης στην πληροφορία, και άρα κοινωνικό ζήτημα; Πρέπει πρώτα να βελτιώσουμε τον άνθρωπο ή την κοινωνία; Η κότα έκανε τ'αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα; Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.


----------



## unique (Apr 21, 2011)

Philip said:


> Αυτό δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πού είναι τεκμηριωμένο, γιατί δεν έχω δει επιστημονική υποστήριξη για τη θεωρία αυτή.
> 
> Άλλωστε με μπερδεύει η δεύτερη πρόταση. Το να πιστεύω στο Θεό βελτιώνει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημά μου. Το να μην πιστεύω (= να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει) το ίδιο. Το να πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει, μπορεί όμως και να μην υπάρχει, το ίδιο. Υπό ποιες συνθήκες δεν βελτιώνεται το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημά μου;


 
Ως προς το πρώτο σκέλος της απορίας σου βλ. π.χ εδώ:
Anecdotal evidence for seemingly anomalous miracle cures and faith healings have been reported for years and anthropologists have collected data on the healing rituals and practices associated with them that seem to be a mixture of herbal and faith healing. Psychologists have assembled empirical evidence pointing to the role of mind and belief in achieving these healing effects, for which there has been no systematic scientific explanation. Recent immunological research, however, has created an unprecedented bridge between mind and body: Experimental research demonstrates that by behavioral conditioning we can inhibit or enhance our immune system response; that is, we are capable of making ourselves sick as well as making ourselves well. The fact that there is communication between our mind and our body is no longer in dispute […].
Επίσης εδώ και εδώ.
Ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος παρεξήγησες αυτό που λέω: Εάν πιστεύεις ακράδαντα ότι το φυλακτό σου, που παριστάνει τη Lady Gaga, τη θεά lakshmi ή τον Λαζόπουλο θα σε σώσει, τότε είσαι απόλυτα ήρεμος και το ανοσοποιητικό σου σύστημα καταπολεμά ευκολότερα τον καρκίνο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν δεν πιστεύεις ότι θα σωθείς τότε κυριεύεσαι από στρες και συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.

oliver_twisted: Τα άπειρα παραδείγματα μορφωμένων ανθρώπων όλων των τάξεων (μέχρι και βασιλέων) που ακολουθούν διάφορους γκουρού και πιστεύουν στη μεταθανάτια ζωή, στη μετενσάρκωση κλπ. ή των πρωθυπουργών που ρωτούν μάγους και χαρτορίχτρες για την επόμενη κίνησή τους, δίνουν απάντηση στα περί μόρφωσης, κοινωνικού αποκλεισμού, πρόσβασης στην πληροφορία κ.ά. που αναφέρεις. Το χαρακτηριστικό των ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν σε μυθιστορίες είναι ότι δεν αλλάζουν θέσεις ακόμα και αν τους αποδείξεις με λογικά επιχειρήματα το λάθος τους. (Σκέψου το παράδειγμα της αγίας από το Αιγάλεω). Ένας πραγματικά έξυπνος και έμπειρος δάσκαλος μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει από το Δημοτικό τα παιδιά που διαθέτουν κρίση ακόμη κι αν δεν πρόκειται για άριστους μαθητές. Ωστόσο, για να προλάβω την επόμενη ερώτησή σου το IQ δεν σχετίζεται απαραίτητα με την κρίση.
Πολλά παραδείγματα ανθρώπων με κριτική σκέψη εντοπίζονται μεταξύ εκείνων που θεμελίωσαν τη θεωρία της λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 21, 2011)

Κοίτα, σε τέτοια ερωτήματα ποτέ δεν υπάρχει μία απάντηση. Δεν υπάρχει μαύρο και άσπρο. Από τη μία, κανείς δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει ότι τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα (παιδεία, γενικές αντιλήψεις κτλ) ευθύνονται κατά πολύ για τις προλήψεις και δεισιδαιμονίες. Δες τις προηγούμενες γενιές σε τι ποσοστό τις παρουσίαζαν, σε σχέση με σήμερα. Έχω θειάδες που ακόμα δεν βγάζουν ψωμί από το σπίτι τους το βράδυ γιατί είναι γρουσουζιά. Από την άλλη, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο παράδειγμά σου, με τους πρωθυπουργούς και τις χαρτορίχτρες. Αλλά, όσον αφορά την κριτική σκέψη, μην περιορίζεσαι στις προλήψεις και τις δεισιδαιμονίες, αλλά και στα κάθε είδους ψέματα που σερβίρουν κυβερνήσεις, εταιρείες κτλ. Μιλάμε για τέτοια οργανωμένη τέχνη να σου παρουσιάζουν το άσπρο μαύρο, που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει τύχη να αντισταθεί κάποιος που έχει εκτεθεί από μικρός σε αυτά. Πόση κριτική σκέψη να δείξει ένα παιδί, πχ. που από μικρό έχει γαλουχηθεί με το φόβο και το μίσος του εχθρού, του ξένου, του διαφορετικού; Γενικά πιστεύω πως επηρεάζει και η γενετική προδιάθεση -όπως και σε όλες τις πτυχές του ανθρώπου, πνευματικές και σωματικές- όσο και ο περίγυρος. Εάν θες, μπορώ να συμφωνήσω σε τούτο: πάντα ο άνθρωπος έφτιαχνε θεούς, έχτιζε ιδεολογίες, σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του και τις ανάγκες της εποχής του, τόσο για να εξηγήσει τον κόσμο και να έχει ένα σημείο αναφοράς στο χάος της ύπαρξής του, όσο και για να καταρρίψει την προηγούμενη επικρατούσα αρχή ή ιδεολογία. Δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει αυτό. Η μορφή, ναι. Είναι γενετική ανάγκη; Ναι, εφόσον η ανάγκη είναι εγγενής. Επηρεάζεται από την κοινωνία; Σίγουρα, αφού αλληλεπιδρά και παίρνει σχήμα από αυτήν. Άλλοι ακολουθούν τυφλά και άλλοι γράφουν την ιστορία; Σίγουρα. Αλλά ποιός τους βάζει σε αυτούς τους ρόλους; Γενετικός ή ιστορικός ντετερμινισμός; Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει μία απάντηση. Και τα δύο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

Ωστόσο, αν πιστεύουμε στον ντετερμινισμό εν γένει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι πιστεύουμε πως μερικοί άνθρωποι γεννιούνται ανώτεροι από τους άλλους, πράγμα που εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται πρώτον εντελώς υποκειμενικό (ποιος ορίζει την ανωτερότητα;), και δεύτερον οδηγεί σε πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια (κάποιοι κάποτε που μιλούσαν για Άρεια φυλή, π.χ., αιματοκύλισαν την Ευρώπη).

Σήμερα, σε σχέση με άλλοτε, οι άνθρωποι της Δύσης ζούμε σε πολύ ελεύθερες κοινωνίες. Σίγουρα, υπάρχει προπαγάνδα, ωστόσο οι πληροφορίες αφθονούν, και είναι και πολύ εύκολο να έχει κανείς πρόσβαση σε αυτές. Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει καμιά Ιερά Εξέταση που να απειλεί να σε κάψει όταν τους λες ότι η γη γυρίζει, θέλω να πω ότι η έκφραση και η διακίνηση των ιδεών γίνεται ελεύθερα.

Επομένως, όταν βλέπουμε ανθρώπους που πιστεύουν στην ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας, στη βασκανία, στον Πρετεντέρη κ.τ.λ., αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι είναι ηλίθιοι, αλλά ότι έχουν επιλέξει αυτό που πιστεύουν επειδή για κάποιο λόγο τους κάνει να νιώθουν ότι το προσωπικό τους σύμπαν παραμένει αδιατάραχτο.

Και διευκρινίζω ότι αναφέρω τις δυτικές κοινωνίες γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βγει ένα γενικευμένο συμπέρασμα, που να εφαρμόζεται σε όλες τις κοινωνίες διαμέσου των αιώνων, επειδή δεν είναι ίδια τα δεδομένα, ούτε από άποψη βιοτικού επιπέδου, αλλά ούτε και από άποψη μορφωτικού.


----------



## unique (Apr 21, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αλλά, όσον αφορά την κριτική σκέψη, μην περιορίζεσαι στις προλήψεις και τις δεισιδαιμονίες, αλλά και στα κάθε είδους ψέματα που σερβίρουν κυβερνήσεις, εταιρείες κτλ. Μιλάμε για τέτοια οργανωμένη τέχνη να σου παρουσιάζουν το άσπρο μαύρο, που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει τύχη να αντισταθεί κάποιος που έχει εκτεθεί από μικρός σε αυτά. Πόση κριτική σκέψη να δείξει ένα παιδί, πχ. που από μικρό έχει γαλουχηθεί με το φόβο και το μίσος του εχθρού, του ξένου, του διαφορετικού;


Δεν περιορίζομαι στις προσλήψεις κλπ., ωστόσο δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η σύγχρονη εποχή όσο τα εκατομμύρια χρόνια που ο άνθρωπος ζούσε οργανωμένος σε πρωτόγονες κοινωνίες μέσα σε σπήλαια, σε ζούγκλες κλπ. Εξετάζω την σύγχρονη εποχή μόνο ως προς την άποψη του εντοπισμού των καταλοίπων που έχουν αφήσει οι μυθιστορίες της πρωτόγονης φυλής και προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω τον παραλογισμό της ύπαρξής τους. Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι μέσα στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα υπάρχουν σε αδρανή κατάσταση βιολογικά σωματίδια, κατάλοιπα μικροοργανισμών από τους οποίους κατάγεται ο άνθρωπος. Φαντάσου, γενικότερα, τι κατάλοιπα υπάρχουν στον εγκέφαλο. Όσον αφορά την κριτική σκέψη του παιδιού που έχει γαλουχηθεί με διάφορες προκαταλήψεις, ακριβώς εκεί εστιάζεται η προσοχή μου: Γιατί από μια τάξη 20 παιδιών το ένα μόνο (λ.χ.) απορρίπτει τις ανοησίες που ακούει;
Ως προς τις ενστάσεις της Palavra γύρω από το ντετερμινισμό, πέρα από την υποκριτική άποψη του πολιτικώς ορθού που αποσκοπεί σε προσέλκυση ρομαντικών ψηφοφόρων, υπάρχουν και άλλες όψεις του νομίσματος, η ουσιαστική και η ωφελιμιστική. Η δεύτερη είναι υποκειμενική και αφορά τη χρησιμότητα του κάθε ατόμου στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Ο διανοητικά καθυστερημένος γεννιέται έτσι και ο έξυπνος επίσης. Το ίδιο IQ σε ακολουθεί από την παιδική σου ηλικία (εκτός αν πεισθεί κανείς από τις μυθιστορίες ορισμένων ιδεολογιών που λένε ότι όλοι άνθρωποι είναι ίσοι). Ωστόσο δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να ανοίξω συζήτηση εδώ για τον αν κάποιοι είναι ικανότεροι ή χρησιμότεροι από άλλους και για το που οφείλεται αυτό. Για μια τέτοια συζήτηση μελετήστε καλύτερα τα Ευαγγέλια (μακάριοι οι … κλπ).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

unique said:


> Ο διανοητικά καθυστερημένος γεννιέται έτσι και ο έξυπνος επίσης. Το ίδιο IQ σε ακολουθεί από την παιδική σου ηλικία (εκτός αν πεισθεί κανείς από τις μυθιστορίες ορισμένων ιδεολογιών που λένε ότι όλοι άνθρωποι είναι ίσοι).


Το μόνο που θα προσθέσω στη συζήτηση είναι ακόμα μια ένσταση στην καινούρια παράμετρο που προστέθηκε: μπορεί κάποιοι να γεννιούνται εξυπνότεροι, ωστόσο δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες ή και διάθεση ώστε να καλλιεργήσουν ή να χρησιμοποιήσουν την εξυπνάδα τους. Στο πλαίσιο της προσέλκυσης ψηφοφόρων λοιπόν, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και την παράμετρο των ευκαιριών: από τη μία, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πολύ έξυπνοι που ωστόσο είχαν την ατυχία να γεννηθούν γυναίκες στη Σαουδική Αραβία, και από την άλλη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι ηλίθιοι, που είχαν την τύχη να γεννηθούν Μπους και να γίνουν πρόεδροι των ΗΠΑ.

Πέραν αυτού, και η χρησιμότητα στο κοινωνικό σύνολο έχει επίσης την υποκειμενικότητά της: για ένα χρηματιστή της Γουόλ Στριτ, οι φιλόσοφοι είναι άχρηστοι. Για έναν καλλιτέχνη, τα στελέχη εταιρειών είναι παράξενα όντα χωρίς ουσία.

Νομίζω ότι η πολυπλοκότητα και η ποικιλότητα των κοινωνιών είναι ένα θετικό χαρακτηριστικό τους, και δε θα μου άρεσαν κοινωνίες με επιβαλλόμενα χαρακτηριστικά ομοιομορφίας, ή με περιχαρακωμένες ελίτ. Δεν πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι μερικά ζώα είναι πιο ίσα από τα άλλα. Αλλά πάλι, αυτό είναι καθαρά δική μου άποψη :)


----------



## unique (Apr 21, 2011)

Palavra, σχετικά με την εθελοτυφλία, νομίζω ότι έχει πολλές διαβαθμίσεις. Υπάρχει η γονιδιακή εθελοτυφλία της μάνας που εκθειάζει την καλοσύνη του γιου της, του serial killer. Υπάρχει η εθελοτυφλία του οπαδού που ισχυρίζεται ότι η ομαδάρα του (τρίτης κατηγορίας) θα είναι πρωταθλήτρια Ευρώπης τον επόμενο χρόνο. Αυτό το είδος εθελοτυφλίας μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί με το όνομα. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν άλλα είδη έμμονων ιδεών που δεν είναι δυνατό να καταταχτούνε κάτω από αυτή την κατηγορία. Για παράδειγμα οι καμικάζι που πέθαιναν για τον αυτοκράτορα, οι βομβιστές αυτοκτονίας, αυτοί που πεθαίνουν για τα ιδανικά τους, αυτός που πεθαίνει από εγκεφαλικό επειδή του κάνανε βουντού κλπ. Αυτός που εθελοτυφλεί το κάνει μέχρι ένα ορισμένο σημείο. Όταν σφίξουν τα λουριά αρχίζει να σφυρίζει άλλο σκοπό. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω απλά αποπροσανατολίζουν τη συζήτηση και δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθω. Ωστόσο ευχαρίστως θα ακούσω οποιαδήποτε θεωρία που σχετίζεται με το θέμα του νήματος.


----------



## unique (Apr 21, 2011)

Themis said:


> Το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης είναι έλλειμμα κοινωνίας που να ανέχεται την κριτική πράξη. Είναι κοινωνική ιστορία, όχι γονιδίωμα.


Themi αυτό που γράφεις συνδυάζεται αθροιστικά με τη δική μου άποψη (το λέω αν και γνωρίζω ότι δεν συμφωνείς). Δηλαδή: αυτοί που καταλάβαιναν τα στραβά και το διαλαλούσαν είχαν μικρότερες πιθανότητες να αφήσουν απογόνους από εκείνους που κάθονταν στ' αυγά τους! Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα!


----------



## Irini (Apr 21, 2011)

unique

Λίγο πλίνθοι τε και κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμμένα το παρακάτω μήνυμα

1)Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως, το να καταλήγουμε σε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, όσο καινοφανή κι αν είναι, δεν αποτελεί κριτική σκέψη. Το να μπερδεύουμε π.χ., όπως στην απάντησή σου στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, την εκπαίδευση με την γνώση (με εκνευρίζει το αντιθετικό σχήμα παιδεία-εκπαίδευση αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο) είναι λάθος. Έχουμε κάποιον που έχει άριστη γνώση του Α ή του Β, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των δομών που είναι απαραίτητες για να βγάλει συμπεράσματα πάνω στο Α ή το Β. Έχει αναπτύξει κριτική σκέψη γενικά; Όχι απαραίτητα. 
Αυτό πέραν της εθελοτυφλίας που δέρνει πολλούς από εμάς και που δεν έχει σχέση με την κριτική σκέψη (συμφωνώ με την Palavra με άλλα λόγια).

2) Όσον για την ιδέα ότι ο εαυτός είναι ανεξάρτητη προσωπικότητα, μέχρι ενός σημείου: αγελαία ζα είμαστε και ας μην το ξεχνάμε. Εθελοτυφλούμε όταν το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

Για να ξεμπερδεύουμε με την κριτική σκέψη (σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό "να μην δέχεσαι ό,τι σου σερβίρουν"): Δεν ξέρω πόσες μελέτες και αποτελέσματα ερευνών υπάρχουν για την δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης κριτικής σκέψης μέσω της εκπαίδευσης (ένα απλό γκουκλάρισμα φέρνει αμέτρητα αποτελέσματα) αρά δεν χρειάζεται καν να επιμείνω ότι είναι δυνατόν. Η άρνηση τόσων επιστημονικών δεδομένων αποτελεί εθελοτυφλία (θα την ξεκάνω την έρμη την λέξη ;) ) Το γεγονός ότι πολλοί από εμάς έχουν μεγαλώσει culturally conditioned (δεν μου 'ρχεται τώρα) να αποδέχονται το αλάθητο της αυθεντίας και να μην ταράζουν τα νερά, μπορεί να εμποδίζει την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σκέψης, μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την κοινωνική ψυχολογία και την ανθρωπολογία ίσως αλλά όχι με την βιολογία.

Όσο για το I.Q. δεν θα απαντήσω σε βάθος γιατί τότε θα γίνω πραγματικά κακιά. Την ιστοριούλα με τον εγκέφαλο και τον πωπό την ξέρουμε όλοι πάντως.

Υ.Γ. Και υψηλό IQ έχω (πολύ που με βοήθησε) και, παιδιόθεν, αμφισβητώ τα πάντα. Ο αδερφός μου πάλι, έχει υψηλότερο IQ από εμένα αλλά, χωρίς να είναι και πρόβατο, δέχεται πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα όπως του παρουσιάζονται. Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι αυτό αποτελεί τρανό παράδειγμα γενετικής προδιάθεσης. Εγώ σας ορκίζομαι ότι 2 μόνο -φαινομενικά άσχετες- παράμετροι στον τρόπο που μας μεγάλωσαν κάνουν την διαφορά. 
Η διαμόρφωση χαρακτήρα είναι ένα από τα πολυπλοκότερα ζητήματα. Το να απλοποιούμε οποιαδήποτε παράμετρό της είτε με το βλέμμα μας σε αστερισμούς είτε στην ψευδο-γενετική είναι ένα και το αυτό.


----------



## unique (Apr 22, 2011)

"Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως, το να καταλήγουμε σε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, όσο καινοφανή κι αν είναι, δεν αποτελεί κριτική σκέψη".
Irini Λίγο πολύ μου λες ότι δεν πρέπει να αναπτύσσονται νέες θεωρίες που βασίζονται σε λογικά επιχειρήματα επειδή μπορεί να αποδειχτούν λανθασμένες άρα αυθαίρετες. Βέβαια είναι μια άποψη κι αυτή τι να κάνουμε; Όμως ίσως θα γυρνούσαμε χιλιάδες χρόνια πίσω μ' αυτή τη νοοτροπία. Εγώ δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι η άποψή μου είναι οπωσδήποτε ορθή, αλλά ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι. Όσο για την γνώση και την εκπαίδευση μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Και για το IQ επίσης παρανόησες γιατί και πάλι συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεν σε προβληματίζει ωστόσο η διαφορά νοοτροπίας με τον αδερφό σου παρότι μεγαλώσατε στο ίδιο περιβάλλον και έχετε την ίδια ποιότητα εκπαίδευσης (υποθέτω); Αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι ο χαρακτήρας μπορεί να είναι προκαθορισμένος γενετικά μέχρις ένα ορισμένο σημείο; Δηλαδή λες ότι το ταλέντο του δρομέα ταχύτητας ή του τραγουδιστή, ή του αριθμομνήμονα κλπ. μπορεί να είναι γενετικά προσδιορισμένο, αλλά ειδικά κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα που το διαθέτουν λίγοι δεν μπορεί; Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η ικανότητα ορισμένων γλυπτών και αρχιτεκτόνων να βλέπουν τρισδιάστατα και με μεγάλη ακρίβεια το σχέδιο που έχουν συλλάβει για το μελλοντικό τους δημιούργημα. Τέλος για την εθελοτυφλία έχω ήδη απαντήσει παραπάνω, αλλά μάλλον δεν το είδες. Ωστόσο αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να βαφτίσεις σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις την έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης "εθελοτυφλία" δεν έχω αντίρρηση, ε λεξιπλάστες είμαστε εδώ! Ξέρεις, οι πολύ έξυπνοι άνθρωποι όπως εσύ έχουν την τάση να μελετούν κείμενα αποσπασματικά για να κερδίζουν χρόνο. Μήπως παρέλειψες μέρος της συζήτησης;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2011)

Μια μικρή και αρκετά καθυστερημένη παρέμβαση.
Στο αρχικό ερώτημα του νήματος "Ευθύνεται η εξέλιξη για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης;", η απάντηση που θα έδινα εγώ είναι, παραδόξως, ναι.
Η εξήγησή μου όμως είναι λίγο διαφορετική, οπότε μην βιαστείτε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα.

Δυσκολεύομαι να συμφωνήσω ότι το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης στους ενήλικες μπορεί να κρύβει κάποιο βιολογικό πλεονέκτημα. Οι υποθέσεις που παρουσιάζει ο γιουνίκ φαντάζουν λογικοφανείς, τουλάχιστον εκ πρώτης όψης, αλλά εύκολα μπορεί κανείς να προβάλλει τα δικά του αντιπαραδείγματα, όπως άλλωστε ήδη έκανε ο νίκελ. Όποτε μπαίνουμε στο κόλπο να προσδώσουμε προσαρμοστική αξία σε κάποιο γνώρισμα κάποιου οργανισμού (είτε πρόκειται για μορφολογικό γνώρισμα είτε για συμπεριφορά, δεν έχει σημασία), ελλοχεύει πάντοτε ο κίνδυνος να διατυπώσουμε αυθαίρετες εξηγήσεις οι οποίες φαντάζουν μεν λογικές αλλά δεν αντέχουν στην σκληρή κριτική. Ο αμερικανός εξελικτικός βιολόγος Stephen Jay Gould έχει χαρακτηρίσει τέτοιου είδους εξηγήσεις "just-so stories", εμπνευσμένος από τα ομότιτλα διηγήματα του Κίπλινγκ.

Υπάρχει όμως μια άλλη εξήγηση, πιο ισχυρή εξελικτικά, την οποία έχει αναπτύξει με ωραίο τρόπο ο βρετανός εξελικτικός βιολόγος Richard Dawkins, σε δύο βιβλία του (το Selfish Gene του 1976, και το The God Delusion του 2006). Με δυο λόγια, η εξήγησή του έχει ως εξής: 

Τα μικρά παιδιά είναι αφελή και πάνω κάτω πιστεύουν ό,τι τους πεις. Αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό έχει προσαρμοστική αξία, γιατί τα παιδιά συνήθως μεγαλώνουν από τους γονείς τους, οι οποίοι έχουν μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία του γύρω κόσμου (στο κάτω κάτω έχουν επιβιώσει αρκετό καιρό ώστε να κάνουν παιδιά), και είναι σε θέση να τους δώσουν χρήσιμες συμβουλές. Οι γονείς κατά κανόνα θέλουν το καλό των παιδιών τους (ειδάλλως αυτά πιθανότατα θα πέθαιναν, οπότε και τα γονίδια των γονέων που συμβάλλουν σε αυτήν τη συμπεριφορά θα χάνονταν). Από τη μεριά τους, τα παιδιά που αποδέχονται ανεπιφύλακτα όσα τους λένε οι γονείς τους έχουν μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να επιβιώσουν (π.χ. αν ο γονέας σου λέει να μην φας τον τάδε δηλητηριώδη καρπό και εσύ τον παρακούσεις επειδή έχεις μια εγγενή τάση να παρακούς τους γονείς σου, τότε θα πεθάνεις, και μαζί σου θα χαθούν και τα γονίδια που συμβάλλουν στην εγγενή αυτή τάση ανυπακοής). Λόγω αυτού του χαρακτηριστικού, τα παιδιά έχουν μια ισχυρή τάση να ακολουθούν τα θρησκευτικά και πολιτικά πιστεύω των γονιών τους, ακριβώς επειδή αυτά τούς εμφυσούνται από μικρή ηλικία. Η πίστη λοιπόν σε θρησκείες και κάθε λογής δεισιδαιμονίες μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ως αποτέλεσμα γαλούχησης σε νεαρή ηλικία, σε μια ηλικία κατά την οποία το άτομο είναι ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτο στην γαλούχηση. Με άλλα λόγια, ο εγκέφαλός μας είναι ευάλωτος στη διάδοση ιδεών, οι οποίες μπορεί να μην αντέχουν στην κριτική ανάλυση, αρκεί αυτές να μεταδοθούν σε αρκετά μικρή ηλικία. Ο Dawkins έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη "μιμίδιο" για να περιγράψει μια ιδέα (ή ένα έργο τέχνης, ένα μουσικό θέμα, κ.ο.κ.) που έχει την τάση να διαδίδεται από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, από εγκέφαλο σε εγκέφαλο, κατά έναν παρόμοιο τρόπο με τον οποίον μεταδίδονται τα γονίδια από γενιά σε γενιά. Η πίστη είναι ένα ισχυρό τέτοιο μιμίδιο, ακριβώς επειδή γαλουχείται από μικρή ηλικία. Και ένα παιδί που γαλουχείται από μικρή ηλικία να μην κάνει κριτική ανάλυση των πραγμάτων προφανώς θα δυσκολευτεί αρκετά, αργότερα στη ζωή του, να απορρίψει το σύστημα ιδεών που του παρείχαν οι γονείς του. Όχι φυσικά ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται.

Υ.Γ. Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν αυτά που γράφω έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί από κάποιους παραπάνω. Ελλείψει χρόνου, ομολογώ ότι δεν διάβασα λεπτομερειακά όλα τα ποστ του νήματος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

(Φίλτατε panadeli, κάνουμε κρα πια να σε δούμε και πρέπει να μπει η λέξη «εξέλιξη» στον τίτλο για να το καταφέρουμε. Όλα καλά;)

Είναι πλουσιότατο το εδεσματολόγιο σ’ αυτό το νήμα αν θέλει κανείς να ξεκινήσει από κάπου και να ανοιχτεί στο πέλαγος… Τώρα βρήκα ευκαιρία να ξαναχωθώ και είναι εύκολο να χάσεις τον μπούσουλα εδώ.

Η πρώτη μου κουβέντα στο νήμα ήταν «Η κριτική σκέψη είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της εξέλιξης». Μα η κριτική σκέψη, με την πιο δόκιμη σημασία της, ανήκει σε ήδη εξελιγμένους τρόπους σκέψης και είναι η σκέψη που αμφισβητεί τις παραδοχές, τα καθιερωμένα, την παράδοση.

Λέμε ότι η επιστημική γνώση αποτελείται όχι από τις γνώσεις που έχουν αποδειχτεί σωστές αλλά από τις γνώσεις που δεν έχουν διαψευστεί. Επομένως, με την κριτική σκέψη απορρίπτουμε μια εσφαλμένη παραδοχή και, ενδεχομένως, εμπλουτίζουμε το οπλοστάσιό μας με μια σωστή γνώση. Αυτή είναι η εξέλιξη στο πεδίο της επιστημονικής γνώσης.

Στο βιολογικό επίπεδο η εξέλιξη αφορά τα χαρακτηριστικά που κληρονομούνται και που εξασφαλίζουν επιβίωση λόγω καλύτερης προσαρμογής στο περιβάλλον και ικανότητας αναπαραγωγής.

Πότε, ποια χρονολογία, ξεκινά η κριτική σκέψη; Διότι είναι φανερό ότι κάνω μια προέκταση του όρου προς τα πίσω για να χαρακτηρίσω έτσι τις διεργασίες με τις οποίες οι οργανισμοί διακρίνουν ποια γνωρίσματα (κληρονομήσιμα γνωρίσματα) προσφέρουν πλεονεκτήματα για την επιβίωση.

Στην εποχή μας η εξέλιξη στην επιστημονική γνώση επηρεάζει τη βιολογική εξέλιξη. Αυτό γίνεται πια φανερό και από τη μία γενιά στην άλλη. Ξέρουμε, ας πούμε, να επιλέξουμε καλύτερη διατροφή, ξέρουμε ποια ιατρική έχει τις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να μας χαρίσει μακροβιότητα.

Βέβαια, δεν είμαστε πάνσοφοι και έχουμε αδυναμίες. Όταν τρώμε βουλιμικά ή καπνίζουμε, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά την πλάστιγγα των επιλογών της επιβίωσης. Δεν σημαίνει ότι η κριτική μας σκέψη κοντράρει τις γενικότερες παραδοχές για το πάχος και το κάπνισμα. Προφανώς, άλλη χημεία μιλάει εκεί.

Υπάρχει πάντως η ασφάλεια της παράδοσης από τη μια και η κριτική σκέψη και απόρριψη όσων αποδεικνύονται εσφαλμένα από την άλλη. Η εξέλιξη μπορεί να προέλθει μόνο από την αλλαγή, όχι από το «μένουμε στα ίδια». Αλλά υπάρχουν χίλια δυο ερωτήματα εδώ. Ας πούμε, ποιος είναι ο ρόλος των στρεσογόνων παραγόντων στην εξέλιξη; Πόσο επηρεάζει η «καθημερινότητα» που λένε και οι πολιτικοί, η ασφάλεια που νιώθεις στο κοινωνικό σου περιβάλλον ή και στην υιοθέτηση των παραδοχών σε σχέση με το άγνωστο; Για παράδειγμα, σε σχέση με τις συγκεκριμένες απορίες του unique, πόσο δυνατός πρέπει να είναι ο άνθρωπος, πόσα στηρίγματα να έχει από την κουλτούρα του και τη ζωή του για να δεχτεί το νόημα του αθεϊσμού, το ότι είναι περαστικός και ότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα η ζωή άλλο από τα παιχνίδια της χημείας που θα φιλοξενήσει το σαρκίο του για μερικά χρόνια; Άλλο: πόσο επηρεάζει την εξέλιξη του είδους το γεγονός ότι στις οικονομικά αναπτυγμένες κοινωνίες έχουμε υπογεννητικότητα σε σχέση με φτωχότερες χώρες και ποιο ρόλο παίζει ή θα παίξει η γνώση ότι ο υπερπληθυσμός μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικός για το είδος;

Πρόχειρες και ανάκατες σκέψεις κατέθεσα αλλά:
α. η εξέλιξη δεν μπορεί να ευθύνεται για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Η εξέλιξη είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο αποτέλεσμα κριτικής σκέψης. Για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης ευθύνεται η προσήλωση στην ασφάλεια του γνωστού. Αν τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν και δεν έχεις την ευελιξία να προσαρμοστείς στα νέα δεδομένα, να τη βράσω την ασφάλεια. Πόσες προκλήσεις αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα το ανθρώπινο είδος και πόσο πρέπει να αξιοποιήσει την κριτική σκέψη του για να δει καλύτερες μέρες αντί για όλεθρο και οδύνη; (Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο ο βλάκας που ασχολείται, ας πούμε, με νεφελίμ, είναι απλώς από άλλο, σαχλό, ανέκδοτο.)
β. αν και sapiens, είμαστε ατελέστατα όντα. Ακόμα κι αν έχουμε κάποιες γνώσεις και κάποια πείρα για να αντιμετωπίσουμε καταστάσεις (ας μη μιλήσουμε για τις περιπτώσεις που δεν έχουμε τις γνώσεις, που δεν θέλουμε να φωτιστούμε από τις γνώσεις ή που έχουμε τις γνώσεις αλλά λείπει η ενάργεια της πείρας), κάνουμε ο καθένας μας καθημερινά του κόσμου τα λάθη είτε γιατί ήμασταν σε κάποιες περιστάσεις πολύ τεμπέληδες για να ασκήσουμε την κριτική μας σκέψη ή κάτι άλλο μας εμπόδισε να το κάνουμε.

Όλα αυτά είναι ένα δέντρο με τόσο πολλά κλαδιά και κλωναράκια, που για να μπορείς να ξέρεις πού έχει φτάσει η σοφία του ανθρώπου για αυτά τα πράγματα και να μπορέσεις να τα συνδυάσεις σε έναν συνεκτικό τρόπο σκέψης θέλει τόσο γερή σκέψη και κατάρτιση που νιώθω δέος. Μακάριοι όσοι δεν πονοκεφαλιάζουν για αυτά τα θέματα. Εγώ προτιμώ να πονοκεφαλιάζω, όσο κι αν η ενασχόληση με αυτά με κάνει να νιώθω ταπεινός και ανασφαλής.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2011)

(Νίκο είμαι μια χαρά -και δυο τρομάρες- αλλά τρέχω και δεν φτάνω. Χάθηκα ρε γαμώτο. Η εξέλιξη όμως είναι πάντοτε κράχτης!) 

Μια δεύτερη σημαντική υποσημείωση σχετικά με τις ανησυχίες που καταθέτει ο Νίκελ:
Η εξέλιξη προχωρά με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Σε ένα είδος με μεγάλο βιολογικό κύκλο, όπως ο άνθρωπος, για να δούμε μια σημαντική εξελικτική αλλαγή θα πρέπει να περάσουν δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια (για να μην πω εκατομμύρια). Μάλιστα, επειδή η εξέλιξη είναι πρωτίστως μια διαδικασία εξάλειψης (οι χειρότερα προσαρμοσμένες μορφές κάθε γενιάς εξαλείφονται από τη φυσική επιλογή), και ο ανθρώπινος πληθυσμός τα τελευταία 40.000 χρόνια αυξάνεται διαρκώς και ανεξέλεγκτα, με αποτέλεσμα στην πραγματικότητα οι χειρότερα προσαρμοσμένες μορφές να μην εξαφανίζονται, μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι, στην πρόσφατη ιστορία του, ο ανθρώπος παραμένει, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, εξελικτικά στάσιμος. Μάλιστα, λόγω ακριβώς αυτής της άμβλυνσης της δράσης της φυσικής επιλογής, παθήσεις που άλλοτε θα ποινικοποιούνταν από αυτήν διαδίδονται όλο και περισσότερο στους ανθρώπινους πληθυσμούς (για παράδειγμα, στον άνθρωπο παρατηρούνται κάθε λογής παθήσεις της όρασης -μυωπία, υπερμετρωπία, στραβισμός, τύφλωση, κ.ο.κ.- που σε άλλες εποχές ή σε άλλα είδη θα αποδεικνύονται καταστροφικές, αλλά εντούτοις δεν εμποδίζουν τους ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από αυτές να επιβίωσουν και να αποκτήσουν απογόνους, κληρονομώντας στα παιδιά τους τα γονίδια που ευθύνονται για την πάθηση).

Πολύ σύντομα βέβαια η φυσική επιλογή θα κληθεί πάλι να παίξει ενεργό ρόλο, γιατί με τους ρυθμούς που εξακολουθούμε να αυξανόμαστε σήμερα, η ώρα της πληθυσμιακής κατάρρευσης σιμώνει γοργά!


----------



## unique (Apr 22, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Μια μικρή και αρκετά καθυστερημένη παρέμβαση.
> Δυσκολεύομαι να συμφωνήσω ότι το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης στους ενήλικες μπορεί να κρύβει κάποιο βιολογικό πλεονέκτημα. Οι υποθέσεις που παρουσιάζει ο γιουνίκ φαντάζουν λογικοφανείς, τουλάχιστον εκ πρώτης όψης, αλλά εύκολα μπορεί κανείς να προβάλλει τα δικά του αντιπαραδείγματα.



Το "λογικοφανές" δηλώνει logical fallacy. Περιμένω να την ακούσω.
Με τη δεύτερη δημοσίευσή σου συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Όσο για τη θεωρία του Dawkins δεν ξέρω αν την παραθέτεις με ακρίβεια αλλά σίγουρα όπως είναι γενικά διατυπωμένη περιέχει λογικό σφάλμα: συνδέει αναγκαστικά την ανυπακοή των παιδιών στις ορθές εντολές (ή συμβουλές) με την ύπαρξη κριτικής σκέψης. Αυτό είναι σίγουρα λογικό σφάλμα. Ο άνθρωπος με κριτική σκέψη εξ ορισμού αναγνωρίζει το ορθό σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ’ ότι οι υπόλοιποι. Τα απείθαρχα παιδιά δεν έχουν κατ' ανάγκη κριτική σκέψη και σίγουρα έχουν χαμηλό E.Q. Πολλά από τα ανυπάκουα παιδιά μάλιστα πάσχουν από υπερκινητικό σύνδρομο. 
Εδώ συζητάμε ακριβώς αυτό: ότι παρά την πλύση εγκεφάλου μερικοί ανθίστανται επιτυχώς. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Τι τους ξεχωρίζει από τα πρόβατα; Γιατί από τα τέσσερα αδέρφια το ένα διαθέτει κριτικό πνεύμα; Γιατί από τα είκοσι παιδιά του ορφανοτροφείου το ένα ξεχωρίζει; Γιατί αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν προσηλώνονται όπως οι άλλοι στην ασφάλεια του γνωστού; Η κριτική σκέψη δεν είναι αλάνθαστη, αλλά αμφισβητεί ό, τι δεν φαίνεται αληθοφανές. Το μη αληθοφανές όμως μερικές φορές στέκει. 
Nickel γράφεις ότι: "η εξέλιξη δεν μπορεί να ευθύνεται για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Η εξέλιξη είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο αποτέλεσμα κριτικής σκέψης". Ασφαλώς διαφωνώ με το πρώτο σκέλος για τους λόγους που έχω αναπτύξει αλλού. Παρόλα αυτά συμφωνώ μερικά με το δεύτερο. Τα ελάχιστα άτομα που διαφώνησαν με τις απόψεις της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας είναι υπεύθυνα για την έλευση του διαφωτισμού και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει η σύγχρονη εποχή γατί η κατάσταση είναι πλέον διαμορφωμένη. Με ενδιαφέρει ωστόσο ο περίεργος επιλεκτικός μηχανισμός που άρχισε να λειτουργεί από την εποχή που ο άνθρωπος είχε πλέον διαμορφώσει μερικά στοιχεία κριτικής σκέψης. 
Έχω ως παράδειγμα ανθρώπου με κριτική σκέψη τον Νίκο Δήμου. Το ειρωνικό του ημερολόγιο είναι χαρακτηριστικό. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον Adorno. Πάντως οι Αμερικανοί έχουν συντάξει ένα τεστ το οποίο ελέγχει την προδιάθεση του ατόμου στην κριτική σκέψη. 
Σ' αυτό το σημείο όμως θα ήταν δίκαιο να ακουστεί και η αντίθετη άποψη. Γι’ αυτό επικοινώνησα με ένα φίλο αιρεσιάρχη που μου είπε τα εξής:
«Το παντοδύναμο ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτέρας δημιούργησε τους ανθρώπους έτσι ώστε να είναι όλοι τους ίδιοι και συνεπώς ίσοι από κάθε άποψη, γιατί αυτό είναι το πολιτικώς ορθόν. Άλλωστε ένα δίκαιο μακαρονοτέρας δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό, γιατί αυτό θα δημιουργούσε διακρίσεις μεταξύ των παιδιών του και θα άφηνε χωρίς δουλειά τους μακαρονοϊδεολόγους. Όλες οι διαφορές μεταξύ των πειρατών οφείλονται σε οφθαλμαπάτες και παραισθήσεις που δημιουργούνται από το περιβάλλον (όπως οι μακαρονοοάσεις στην έρημο). Η κοσμολογία του ιπτάμενου μακαρονοτέρατος όπως μας παραδόθηκε από τον προφήτη Μακαρόνιο Αντάντε και τον βοηθό του τον Φιδέ μετά την κάθοδό τους από το Μακαρονοβουνό στην Κοιλάδα των Μακάρων, λέει ότι η γη είναι ένα ανεστραμμένο πιάτο μακαρονάδας που ισορροπεί σε ένα κάθετο μακαρόνι. Οι μακαρονοεκκλησιαστικές σύνοδοι του 2009 και 2010 στο Σπα Γκετί και στην Κάρα Μπονάρα έχουν αποφανθεί ότι όποιος πειρατής αναρωτηθεί φωναχτά «που στηρίζεται το μακαρόνι;» θα πρέπει εξ ορισμού να θεωρείται αιρετικός και να ρίπτεται αμέσως σε ένα τεράστιο λάκκο με λασπιασμένη βραστή μακαρονάδα με μελάνι σουπιάς (τη μακαρονοκόλαση ) την οποία ως γνωστόν ανακατεύει μανιωδώς με μια τεράστια κουτάλα γνωστός τηλεμάγειρας με τραγιάσκα και σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο.
Μετανοείτε !!!»


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

unique said:


> Nickel γράφεις ότι: "η εξέλιξη δεν μπορεί να ευθύνεται για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης. Η εξέλιξη είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο αποτέλεσμα κριτικής σκέψης".


Δεν πιστεύω ότι διαφωνούμε. Απλώς χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετική ορολογία. Η εξέλιξη είναι αποτέλεσμα φυσικών «νόμων». Το πρόβλημά σου είναι κατά πόσο αυτοί οι φυσικοί νόμοι ευθύνονται για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης — όχι η εξέλιξη.

Και βέβαια: Προσκυνώ την κάρα μπονάρα!


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2011)

unique said:


> Όσο για τη θεωρία του Dawkins δεν ξέρω αν την παραθέτεις με ακρίβεια αλλά σίγουρα όπως είναι γενικά διατυπωμένη περιέχει λογικό σφάλμα: συνδέει αναγκαστικά την ανυπακοή των παιδιών στις ορθές εντολές (ή συμβουλές) με την ύπαρξη κριτικής σκέψης. Αυτό είναι σίγουρα λογικό σφάλμα.



Φίλτατε γιουνίκ δεν υφίσταται λογικό σφάλμα εδώ για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ο Ντόκινς ουδέποτε συνέδεσε την ανυπακοή με την ύπαρξη κριτικής σκέψης. Ούτε εγώ άλλωστε. Τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση την κάνεις απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. Αυτό που λέει ο Ντόκινς και μετέφερα εγώ εδώ είναι ότι έχουμε τη γενετική προδιάθεση, στα αρχικά στάδια της ζωής μας, να υπακούμε τους γονείς μας. Αυτό από μόνο του έχει μεγάλη αξία για την επιβίωση μας, αλλά έχει και κάποιες σοβαρές πιθανές παρενέργειες. Αν π.χ. οι γονείς σου σε φλομώσουν στα ψέματα, είναι πολύ δύσκολο αργότερα στη ζωή σου να ξεφύγεις από αυτά. Έτσι μπορεί να καταλήξεις να πιστεύεις σε θεούς και δαίμονες, σε παντοδύναμους προγόνους που ήξεραν τα πάντα, σε εβραίους που έχουν κέρατα και ουρά, κλπ κλπ. Αυτή την απάντηση δίνει ο Ντόκινς (και συμφωνώ και εγώ) στο έγκυρο ερώτημα που έθεσες στο τρίτο σου πόστ [_"Ωστόσο θα πρέπει να δοθεί μια πειστική εξήγηση για την ύπαρξη ενός σημαντικού πληθυσμιακού δείγματος που πιστεύει στις προλήψεις, στη βασκανία, στα θαύματα, στο θεό των Ελλήνων (στο ότι ο θεός άλλαξε γνώμη και τώρα ο ελληνικός λαός είναι ο περιούσιος), στην καταγωγή μας κατ' ευθείαν από τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους, ...."_]

Τη σύνδεση με την κριτική σκέψη την έκανα με το εξής πνεύμα: Λόγω της εγγενούς μας τάσης, όταν είμαστε μικροί, να πιστεύουμε αυτά που ακούμε να λένε οι μεγάλοι γύρω μας, υπάρχει κίνδυνος, αν ανατραφούμε σε ένα περιβάλλον γεμάτο δεισιδαιμονίες, οι διδαχές που θα λάβουμε σε αυτήν την ηλικία να δυσχεράνουν, αργότερα στη ζωή μας, την ανάπτυξη κριτικής σκέψης. Αντίστοιχα, βέβαια, αν οι γονείς μας από νωρίς μας μάθουν να αναλύουμε κριτικά τις καταστάσεις, να αναζητούμε οι ίδιοι τις λύσεις στα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε, να παρατηρούμε, να πειραματιζόμαστε, κ.ο.κ., δεν θα είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να αναπτύξουμε κριτική σκέψη. Δυστυχώς λίγοι γονείς κάνουν το δεύτερο, εξού και το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης που ορθά επισημαίνεις. 

Με λίγα λόγια, αποδίδω το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης πρωτίστως στην επίδραση του περιβάλλοντος (στην ακατάλληλη ή ανεπαρκή εκπαίδευση, αρχικά από τους γονείς και αργότερα από το σχολείο). Επειδή όμως το περιβάλλον επιδρά πάντοτε πάνω σε ένα γενετικό υπόβαθρο, κάπου εδώ κρύβεται και η εξελικτική παράμετρος: η γενετική μας προδιάθεση να υπακούμε τους γονείς μας. Άρα, στο βάθος ευθύνεται και η εξέλιξη (η οποία, στο κάτω κάτω, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο, ευθύνεται σχεδόν για τα πάντα).

Σε ό,τι αφορά τα αρχικά σου επιχειρήματα, τα χαρακτήρισα λογικοφανή εννοώντας ότι φαντάζουν μεν λογικά αλλά ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως στέκουν πλήρως. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να σου υποδείξω τα πιθανά λογικά τους σφάλματα (που στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί και να μην υπάρχουν), αλλά μια μικρή αντίρρηση την έχω: Το επιχείρημα σου ουσιαστικά εντάσσεται σε ένα σκέλος της εξελικτικής θεωρίας που έχει καταρριφθεί από τη δεκαετία του 1970, τη λεγόμενη θεωρία της _επιλογής ομάδων_. Λες, για παράδειγμα: "_Ο άνθρωπος είναι ον κοινωνικό και επειδή η επιβίωση του συνόλου εξαρτάται από την ομοιογένεια στην πίστη των μυθιστοριών..._", και αργότερα: "_Οι πρωταρχικές ομάδες οι οποίες δεν περιείχαν άτομα με καταγεγραμμένες αυτές τις ιδιότητες στο γονιδίωμα τους απλά δεν επιβίωσαν, ενώ αντίθετα, επιβίωσαν μέσω φυσικής επιλογής αυτές που είχαν τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό τέτοιων ατόμων_". Για τα λογικά σφάλματα της επιλογής ομάδων παραπέμπω ξανά στο _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο_ του Ντόκινς, για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον επειδή η ανάπτυξή τους απαιτεί αρκετό χώρο και χρόνο, και δεύτερον επειδή εκείνος τα λέει πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι εγώ.


----------



## unique (Apr 22, 2011)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι αν οι μισοί θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους Αλβανό και οι άλλοι μισοί Μακεδόνα η συνοχή της ομάδας είναι μειωμένη, όπως και η ορμή και η πίστη στη νίκη, σε σχέση με μια ομάδα Ελλήνων Χριστιανών που μάχεται (κάτω από το Εν Τούτω Νίκα και έναν άγγελο-σύννεφο ορατό από όλους που υπερίπταται του πεδίου της μάχης) υπέρ πίστεως και κονομ... εεε πατρίδας. Από εκεί και πέρα τι να τον κάνω τον τρέχα γύρευε;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2011)

Και αυτό το επιχείρημα εντάσσεται στη λογική της επιλογής ομάδων. Μου βάζεις μπελάδες αν θέλεις να σου εξηγήσω τα παράδοξά της συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας. Πρώτα πρώτα βασίζεται σε μια εσφαλμένη παραδοχή, ότι η φυσική επιλογή επιλέγει ομάδες και όχι άτομα (ή γονίδια, αλλά μην το πάμε εκεί, γιατί δεν έχει τελειωμό), κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει. Δεύτερον, θεωρεί ότι η συμπεριφορά του αντάρτη, που εκμεταλλεύεται την ομάδα προς όφελος του, κατά κάποιον τρόπο ποινικοποιείται επειδή πλήττεται η ομάδα. Ούτε αυτό όμως ισχύει. Η ομάδα μπορεί κάλλιστα να πλήττεται και ο αντάρτης να ωφελείται. Τα λογικά σφάλματα της επιλογής ομάδων είναι πολλά και σημαντικά, αλλά είναι καλύτερο, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω, να τα διαβάσεις από άλλη πηγή. Θέλεις να σου στείλω το selfish gene που το έχω σε πιντιέφ; Είναι σπουδαίο βιβλίο, θα το ευχαριστηθείς.


----------



## unique (Apr 22, 2011)

Και ποιος σου είπε ότι πιστεύω ότι η φυσική επιλογή επιλέγει ομάδες και όχι άτομα; Αντίθετα πιστεύω σε ένα συνδυασμό των δύο. Όσο για τον αντάρτη δεν μιλάω για την εκμετάλλευση της ομάδας από αυτόν ούτε και για επανάσταση, αλλά για την άποψή του ότι ο φύλαρχος δεν είναι θεός, ότι ο Μάγος μας δουλεύει, ότι το πνεύμα του δάσους είναι ανύπαρκτο, ότι το τοτέμ δεν μας προστατεύει από το φάντασμα-λιοντάρι κ.λπ. (Αν διαθέτει κάμποσους τέτοιους η φυλή θα γίνει σκορποχώρι).
Σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά του ebook αλλά είμαι πνιγμένος και δεν θα καταφέρω να το διαβάσω…


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2011)

Αφού έκανα που έκανα τον κόπο, ας εξηγήσω λίγο καλύτερα την άποψή μου.

Μπορώ να φανταστώ αρκετά πιθανά εξελικτικά πλεονεκτήματα που θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει η κριτική σκέψη, οπότε, βλέποντας τα πράγματα από την εξελικτική σκοπιά, πίστευω ότι πρέπει να επιλέγεται θετικά από τη φυσική επιλογή. Μάλιστα, δεν μπορώ παρά να αποδώσω στη φυσική επιλογή την ίδια την ύπαρξη της προδιάθεσής μας για κριτική σκέψη. Η ικανότητά μας να παρατηρούμε και να αναλύουμε καταστάσεις προφανώς έχει κάποια βιολογική βάση, η οποία πέρασε μέσα από το κόσκινο της φυσικής επιλογής και, μέσα από τους αιώνες, βελτιώθηκε.

Από την άλλη, το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης που συχνά παρατηρείται στις κοινωνίες μας το αποδίδω στην κακή εκπαίδευση, σε συνδυασμό με την έμφυτη τάση μας (επίσης προϊόν της φυσικής επιλογής), ως παιδιά, να αποδεχόμαστε ανεπιφύλακτα όσα μας λένε οι μεγάλοι. Η γενετική μας προδιάθεση να μαθαίνουμε από τους μεγάλους (γονείς, συγγενείς, δασκάλους), και να μην αμφισβητούμε αυτά που μας λένε, μπορεί να εξηγήσει, τουλάχιστον εν μέρει, γιατί κυριαρχούν τόσο πολλές δεισιδαιμονίες στον πλανήτη, και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες όχι τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες όσο ο πασταφαριανισμός. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει φυσικά ότι τα παιδιά που παρακούν τους γονείς τους αναπτύσσουν κριτική σκέψη (και ούτε φυσικά ο Ντόκινς υπονόησε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο). Ίσα ίσα. Αν στο αρχικό μου ποστ υποδηλώνεται κάτι τέτοιο, τότε ίσως να μην εκφράστηκα σωστά. 

Οι δύο αυτές διαφορετικές τάσεις που μας έχει κληροδοτήσει η εξέλιξη (από τη μια η τάση μας να παρατηρούμε και να αναρωτιόμαστε, και από την άλλη η τάση μας, ως παιδιά, να δεχόμαστε ανεπιφύλακτα όσα μας λένε οι μεγάλοι) ενίοτε έρχονται σε σύγκρουση, όταν οι διδαχές των γονιών ή των δασκάλων δημιουργούν προσκόμματα στην ανάπτυξη κριτικής σκέψης.

Τώρα, φίλτατε γιουνίκ, σε ό,τι αφορά τα επιχειρήματα περί μάγου φυλής κλπ., δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να έχουν κάποια βάση, αλλά μέσα σε διαφορετικό πλαίσιο. Και πρώτα πρώτα, έξω από τη λογική της επιλογής ομάδων. Τη συμπεριφορά του ατόμου που πιστεύει ότι ο φύλαρχος δεν είναι θεός κλπ. πρέπει να την αξιολογήσεις αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως προς τις επιπτώσεις της στη δική του αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία, και μόνο σε αυτήν. Φυσικά, μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά πολύ πιθανόν να ποινικοποιούνταν. Δεν φαντάζομαι, για παράδειγμα, ότι ο φύλαρχος της φύλης θα την έβλεπε με καλό μάτι. Το τι θα συνέβαινε όμως στο σύνολο της φυλής είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο (και δεν υφίσταται ο συνδυασμός που λες, σε κανένα επίπεδο).


----------



## Irini (Apr 23, 2011)

Εάν η πλειοψηφία ουδέποτε δεχόταν ότι ο φύλαρχος δεν είναι θεός, τότε ακόμα θα πιστεύαμε ότι ο φύλαρχος είναι θεός. Εφόσον οι φύλαρχοι ουδέποτε σταμάτησαν να υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι θεοί, τι άλλαξε;


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Από την άλλη, το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης που συχνά παρατηρείται στις κοινωνίες μας το αποδίδω στην κακή εκπαίδευση, σε συνδυασμό με την έμφυτη τάση μας (επίσης προϊόν της φυσικής επιλογής), ως παιδιά, να αποδεχόμαστε ανεπιφύλακτα όσα μας λένε οι μεγάλοι. Η γενετική μας προδιάθεση να μαθαίνουμε από τους μεγάλους (γονείς, συγγενείς, δασκάλους), και να μην αμφισβητούμε αυτά που μας λένε, μπορεί να εξηγήσει, τουλάχιστον εν μέρει, γιατί κυριαρχούν τόσο πολλές δεισιδαιμονίες στον πλανήτη, Τώρα, φίλτατε γιουνίκ, σε ό,τι αφορά τα επιχειρήματα περί μάγου φυλής κλπ., δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να έχουν κάποια βάση, αλλά μέσα σε διαφορετικό πλαίσιο. Και πρώτα πρώτα, έξω από τη λογική της επιλογής ομάδων. Τη συμπεριφορά του ατόμου που πιστεύει ότι ο φύλαρχος δεν είναι θεός κλπ. πρέπει να την αξιολογήσεις αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως προς τις επιπτώσεις της στη δική του αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία, και μόνο σε αυτήν.


Ως προς το πρώτο σκέλος της αντίρρησης σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει με το παράδειγμα ατόμων που έχουν τις ίδιες εμπειρίες και την ίδια (κακή) εκπαίδευση αλλά παρόλα αυτά διαφορετική κριτική σκέψη. Ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος ποιος σου είπε ότι διαφωνώ; Απλά προσθέτω και την διάσταση της διάλυσης της ομάδας. Όπου λαλούν πολλά κοκόρια αργεί να ξημερώσει. Συνήθως οι πτωχοί τω πνεύμα τρέχουν πίσω από ένα «ιδανικό» που τους ενώνει. Τα πολλά τους μπερδεύουν, τους αποπροσανατολίζουν και η γειτονική ομάδα κερδίζει τον πόλεμο είτε κυριολεκτικά είτε μεταφορικά. Εδώ μιλάμε για ομάδες είκοσι ατόμων και όχι είκοσι εκατομμυρίων.

Ωστόσο επειδή σ' αυτό το νήμα επαναλαμβάνονται οι ίδιες ενστάσεις και επειδή θεωρώ ότι έχω απαντήσει με επάρκεια κλείνω τη δική μου συμμετοχή εδώ και σας ευχαριστώ για την κατάθεση των απόψεών σας.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον: The Science of Why We Don't Believe in Science


----------



## unique (Apr 26, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω το:
"Evolution required us to react very quickly to stimuli in our environment. It's a "basic human survival skill," explains political scientist Arthur Lupia of the University of Michigan. We push threatening information away; we pull friendly information close. We apply fight-or-flight reflexes not only to predators, but to data itself". 
Πώς επιβίωσε ο άνθρωπος του Νεάντερταλ αν απωθούσε τις ιδέες του κρύου, της επικινδυνότητας των άγριων ζώων, του άμεσου κινδύνου, της ενδεχόμενης επίθεσης από άλλη φυλή κλπ και κατά συνέπεια δεν λάμβανε πρόνοια για τίποτα; 
Θα μου πεις βέβαια ότι γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο εξαφανίστηκαν οι Νεάντερνταλ !
Ωστόσο παραμένει το αίνιγμα της επιβίωσης των Ελλήνων...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι όταν λέει ότι απωθούμε τις απειλητικές πληροφορίες, εννοεί ότι απωθούμε τις πληροφορίες που διαταράσσουν τον κόσμο όπως τον ξέρουμε.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Ανάστασις νήματος, πρόσχομεν.

Why rational people buy into conspiracy theories. Ελαμουντέ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Νέα ανάσταση νήματος: *20 Cognitive Biases That Affect Your Decision-Making*

και εικονογραφημένες:


----------

